# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  παιδι αλκοολικης μανας

## shadow4

γεια σας ειμαι 19 χρονων.
απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου η μανα μου πινει...πιο παλια ιταν καθε 2 μηνες... πλεον ομως γινεται καθε 45 ΜΕΡΕΣ ακριβως και κραταει για 2 βδομαδες οπου πινει καθημερινα απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ χωρισ φαι χωρις νερο.

τα πιο ασχημα περιστατικα ηταν τοτε που τρακαρε με ενα λεωφορειο κ μ ενα αμαξι ασχημα, τοτε που την βρηκε ο αδερφος μου στ μπανιο να βγαζει αφρουσ κ ν τρεμει απο το ποτο κ τα χαπια, τις 5 φορες που η αστυνομια μας την εχει πεταξει στις σκαλες, τοτε που ειχε φυγει απο το σπιτι και την ψαχναμε για 3 μερες.........και πολλα πολλα αλλα...αρκει βεβαια το θεαμα να βλεπεις την μανα σου γυμνη στο σπιτι πετσι κ κοκκαλο βρωμικη γεματη αιματα απο χτυπιματα ή περιοδο να τρεμει με το προσωπο παραμορφωμενο απο το ποτο...ενα θεαμα που το βλεπεις απο πολυυυ μικρη...

και δεν ειναι μονο αυτο .ειναι κ ο χαρακτηρας της...τοσα χρονια ουτε μια φορα δεν ειπε ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ..που κατεστρεψε και συνεχιζει να καταστρεφει τις ζωες μας...αλλα δεν την νοιαζει.ουτε για τον αντρα της, που ο κακομοιρης τον λυπαμαι
που δεν μπορει ν αντιδρασει, ουτε για τα παιδια της..ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ.. κ αυτο το εχει πει κιολασ χωρισ να εινια πιωμενη.
ο μπαμπας μαλλον εχει προβλημα με τν καρδια του δεν ξερω .τις προαλλες εγινε ενα περιστατικοκ τσακωνομουν εγω μαζι της κ ο μπαμπας ηταν στην μεση κ ξαφνικα πιανει την καρδια του πεφτει κατω κ εβγαλε μια κραυγη....τρομαξα..τον βοηθησα ν συνελθει...αυτη ομως το μονο που εκανε ηταν να διπλωσει τα ρουχα που της πεταξα..ελεοσ

ΤΗΝ ΣΙΧΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ...ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ "ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ" ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΚΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ, ΕΓΩΙΣΤΗΣ , ΑΝΩΡΙΜΟΣ ,ΑΝΕΥΘΥΝΟΣ.....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΚΑΤΟΨΥΧΗ......ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΝΑ

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ!
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΣ.
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ.

ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΛΗΓΩΜΕΝΗ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΟΥ,ΟΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΞΕΚΗΝΗΣΕ!
ΕΣΕΝΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ,ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΥΘΥΝΕΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ,ΠΟΥ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΆΥΤΟ.ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΕ ΕΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΗ ΣΗΖΥΓΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΑΠΑΘΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΝ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.
ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΣΑΣ,ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ?
ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΘΑ ΣΒΥΣΤΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΨΥΧΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ?
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΣΟΥ,ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΝ ΛΥΠΑΣΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ,ΕΣΑΣ ΝΑ ΛΥΠΑΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΑΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΨΥΧΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ!
ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ,ΔΕΝ ΣΒΕΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΑΣ ΦΕΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑΜΕ,ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΠΗΔΑΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΣ .
ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΟΛΑ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ,ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΟΝΑΝΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ!
ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΗΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΣ,ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΕΙ!
ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΧΩΡΕΣΕΙΣ!ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Γεια σου shadow είναι στ' αλήθεια τραγικές οι στιγμές που περιγράφεις...Ο αλκοολισμός όμως είναι ασθένεια και έτσι θα πρέπει να τον αντιμετωπίζεις. Οι αλκοολικοί χάνουν τον εαυτό τους και δεν ελέγχουν τις πράξεις τους. Το ξέρω είναι δύσκολο στην ηλικία που βρίσκεσαι να έχεις ν' αντιμετωπίσεις μια τόσο δύσκολη κατάσταση, θυμώνεις, πονάς και ίσως συγκρίνεις την μητέρα σου με τις μητέρες των φίλων σου. ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ. Αυτό όμως που πρέπει να κάνεις αρχικά είναι να μιλήσεις με τον μπαμπά σου, να του δείξεις τι νιώθεις και να ρωτήσεις τους λόγους για τους οποίους μπορεί να έχει φτάσει σε αυτήν την κατάσταση. Βρες συγγενείς στους οποίους μπορείς ν' ανοίξεις την καρδούλα σου και να βγάλεις όλο αυτό τον θυμό που δικαιολογημένα αισθάνεσαι και που ξέρεις ότι μπορούν να σε στηρίξουν ψυχολογικά. Δώσε και εδώ σε εμάς περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την κατάσταση ώστε να μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε καλύτερα. Και φυσικά θα πρέπει να απευθυνθήτε σ' ένα κέντρο αποτοξίνωσης. Για ότι θελήσεις είμαστε εδώ.

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα shadow.:)
Η μητέρα σου δεν καταλαβαίνει τις συνέπειες που έχει ο εθισμός της σε όλους εσάς που μοιράζεστε μια καθημερινότητα. Μπορεί να είναι τόσο καιρό μέσα στην παραζάλη της που να έχει ακόμη και ο εγκέφαλός της επηρεαστεί σοβαρά σε διάφορες λειτουργίες του και να μην έχει τη δυνατότητα να σκεφτεί πάνω στη συμπεριφορά της και στις κρίσεις που δημιουργεί και που εσείς όλα τα πλάσματα γύρω της σαν κυματοθραύστες δέχεστε συνεχώς τη φθορά των χτυπημάτων.
Αφού λοιπόν έχετε μόνο εσάς, εσείς πρέπει να γίνετε η αλλαγή η ίδια, να κάτσετε κάπου ήσυχα με τον πατέρα σου και να συζητήσετε. Να ανοίξετε τα θέματα, να πείτε πως σας κάνουν να αισθάνεστε τα συμβάντα, η βία που δέχεστε, βία σκηνών, εικόνων, βία λόγων και ατμόσφαιρα εκρηκτική. Ζητήστε του να σας προστατέψει, να βρείτε τον τρόπο να της μιλήσετε όλοι μαζί, να την πείσετε να αναζητήσει βοήθεια για απεξάρτηση.
"Μπαμπά, δεν πάει άλλο, αρκετά"
"Μαμά, χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια. Σε αγαπάμε, αλλά υποφέρουμε όλοι μαζί σου. Για να σε βοηθήσουμε πρέπει κι εσύ να μας βοηθήσεις. Να πας για απεξάρτηση σε ένα κέντρο, να γίνεις ξανά υγιής και να ζήσεις πάλι όμορφα. Θέλεις να το κάνουμε μαζί? Θα είμαστε δίπλα σου, αλλά κι εσύ έχεις ευθύνη για το πώς είσαι τώρα σα μάνα, σα σύζυγος, σαν άνθρωπος"

Έτσι λέω καλό μου. Θέλεις να μιλήσεις κι άλλο? Έλα να το ανοίγεις λίγο λίγο, σου κάνει καλό.

----------


## shadow4

ton teleutaio xrono pame se mia omada .exei peripou 10 akoma atoma.
enas antras leei ton eauto tou alkooliko epeidi gurnaei spiti tou apo tin douleia k pinei 2 mpures.
auto pou pername emeis kaneis den to exei zisei.otan eimastan mikroi k eleipe o mpampas gia douleia mia fora o aderfos mou pige n pesei apo to mpalkoni,.
to katalavainete otan lew oti den exw mana...oute patera ok einai polu agathos.
den exw kapoion na me stiriksei ,na tou pw ta provlimata mou ,NA EINAI DIPLA MOU
KANEIS
...tin exoume parakalesei apeires fores na kanei kati na mpei kapou DEN THELEI.
leei einai mia xara k oti emeis tin vasanizoume...

den paradexetai pote ta lathi tis... ta rixnei panta stous allous.

kai episis pinei apo tote pou itane mikri.eixe pei oti eixe perasei polu asxima paidika xronia k auto itan i lusi.

KAI TI?45 XRONWN EFTASE AKOMA TA PAIDIKA TIS PROVLIMATA SKEFTETAI?
KAI TI SOI MANA EINAI AUTI POU DINEI TA IDIA K XEIROTERA PAIDIKA XRONIA STA PAIDIA TIS????? MIA KAKIA MANA

----------


## Θεοφανία

σαντοου...το ενδεχόμενο να πάει σε κάποιον ψυχίατρο έχει τεθεί στην οικογένεια?

Δεν υπάρχει κανένας που να μπορεί να την επηρεάσει?
Με τον πατέρα σου έχετε μιλήσει σοβαρά για υτό το θέμα? Ποιος είναι ο ρόλςο του στο σπίτι?

πι ες: γραφε ελληνικά..:)

----------


## shadow4

εχουμε παει και σε ψυχολογο..οικογενειακως.
δεν βγηκε τιποτα...αν την εβλεπες να μιλαει...τοσο υποκριτικα τοσο ψευτικα...
αυτο με τρελαινει...δεν αναλαμβανει ποτε ευθυνες...
ναι εχουμε κατσει και εχουμε μιλησει πολλεσ φορες ολοι μαζι..
ο μπαμπας δεν ξερει τι να κανει. το διαζυγιο λεει δεν ειναι επιλογη αφου τοτε λεει τα πραγματα θα γινουν χειροτερα.
ΠΙΟ παλια ειχαμε προσπαθησει με την υπογραφη καποιων συγγενων της να την βαλουμε σε ενα κεντρο για κανα 6 μηνο.
Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να τσακωθουμε ολοι πολυυυυ ασχημα γιατι ο αδερφος της μανας μου υποστηριζε οτι την βασανιζουμε και οτι την εχουμε σαν δουλα επειδη πλενει κ μαγειρευει.ΕΛΕΟΣ.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Δεν θελω να δικαιολογησω τη μητερα σου,σαφως και ειναι υπευθυνη που επελεξε να λυνει τα προβληματα της με τετοιο τροπο ,σαφως και δεν ειναι σωστη μανα.Αλλα βρισκω τον πατερα σου αμμετοχο γενικα,σαν να περιμενει να λυθουν ολα κατα ενα μαγικο τροπο.Και ισως να ηταν παντα απαθης μεσα στο σπιτι,καπου εχει και αυτος τις ευθυνες του.Ειναι δυσκολες τετοιες καταστασεις και γνωμη μου ειναι πως θα επρεπε με καθε τροπο να ξεκινησεις εσυ τη δικια σου ζωη εστω και βεβιασμενα,φευγοντας απο το σπιτι.Γιατι αν δεν το κανεις γρηγορα και συνεχισεις να μενεις σε τετοιο περιβαλλον αργοτερα εσυ η ιδια θα κατηγορεις τους γονεις σου για τα παιδικα σου χρονια οπως κανει η ιδια σου η μητερα..και μια ιστορια επαναλαμβανεται..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εχουμε παει και σε ψυχολογο..οικογενειακως.
> δεν βγηκε τιποτα...αν την εβλεπες να μιλαει...τοσο υποκριτικα τοσο ψευτικα...
> αυτο με τρελαινει...δεν αναλαμβανει ποτε ευθυνες...
> ναι εχουμε κατσει και εχουμε μιλησει πολλεσ φορες ολοι μαζι..
> ο μπαμπας δεν ξερει τι να κανει. το διαζυγιο λεει δεν ειναι επιλογη αφου τοτε λεει τα πραγματα θα γινουν χειροτερα.
> ΠΙΟ παλια ειχαμε προσπαθησει με την υπογραφη καποιων συγγενων της να την βαλουμε σε ενα κεντρο για κανα 6 μηνο.
> Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να τσακωθουμε ολοι πολυυυυ ασχημα γιατι ο αδερφος της μανας μου υποστηριζε οτι την βασανιζουμε και οτι την εχουμε σαν δουλα επειδη πλενει κ μαγειρευει.ΕΛΕΟΣ.


οπότε δυστυχώς θα συμφωνήσω με το ολγάκι.
Φύγε κοριτσάκι μου. Ότι δεν λύνεται κόβεται. Δεν ξέρω πόσο χρονών είναι ο αδελφός σου και αν μπορείτε να φύγετε μαζί.
Ίσως αυτό το σοκ του αποχωρισμού από τα παιδιά της, την κάνει να σκεφτεί πιο σοβαρά την κατάσταση και να ζητήσει πραγματικά βοήθεια.
Μη ξεχνάς πως η ασφάλεια που έχει ότι είστε πάντα εκεί μπορεί να της κάνει μεγαλύτερη ζημιά.

----------


## shadow4

μια φορα ειχα φυγει απο το σπιτι για 2 βδομαδες.δεν το καταλαβε καν.
ο αδερφοσ μου ειναι 23...
ο μπαμπασ μου πιστευω οτι φοβαται.ισως και να εχει βολεευτει εχοντας ενα τετοιο προβλημα σπιτι .μια ζωη τον θυμαμαι στον καναπε.ειναι καλος ανθρωπος αλλα δεν μπορεις να στηριχτεις πανω του.

αυτο τ "προβλημα" της μανας μου ,μου εχει δημιουργησει κ αλλα προβληματα..δεν εχω καμια κολλητη φιλη...ειμαι προσκολλημενη στο αγορι μου(ευτυχως ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι)
νιωθω ανασφαλεια οταν βρισκομαι με πολλα ατομα γυρω, δεν εχω καμια εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο μου και καθολου αυτοπεποιθηση...και στην δουλεια που ειμαι εδω και ενα χρονο μου φερονται ολοι σαν παιδι...γιατι ετσι φερομαι με ολες αυτες τις ανασφαλειες που εχω 
:(

----------


## Paprika

shadow καλησπέρα,

υπάρχουν οικογένειες που περνούν τα ίδια, και ο θυμός είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικός.

Προφανώς υπάρχουν άλυτα θέματα μέσα σου, που ναι μεν έχουν έναρξη την οικογένεια, αλλά στα 19, έχουν γίνει κτήμα σου, ανεξάρτητα από το τι συμβαίνει πλέον σπίτι. 

Το μόνο που μπορώ να προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα, είναι να δεσμευτείς σε μια θεραπεία ατομική, μόνο για εσένα. Θα δουλέψεις το θυμό και τα επακόλουθα αποτελέσματα από την οικογενειακή κατάσταση. Αρκεί να μην παραιτηθείς και να έχεις υπομονή, γιατί ενδέχεται να πάρει καιρό.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Συμφωνώ με πάπρικα, αφού τα πράγματα έχουν έτσι τότε κάνε κάτι μόνο για τον εαυτό σου, ξεκίνα ατομική ψυχοθεραπεία. Θα σε βοηθήσει να ξεπεράσεις κάποια πράγματα και να μην τα μεταβιβάσεις στην μετέπειτα ζωή σου δηλητηριάζοντας την. Πάρε τον αδερφό σου και φύγετε είναι η μόνη λύση, να στηριχτείτε ο ένας στον άλλον. Ίσως όπως λένε και τα άλλα μέλη αυτό το γεγονός να την σοκάρει και ν' αρχίσει να σκέφτεται.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Εγώ θα το δω αποκλειστικά από τη δική σου πλευρά.
Κατ'εμέ, εφόσον έχει ξεπεράσει το επίπεδο της απλής ενόχλησης και έχει φτάσει σε επίπεδο που να αποτελεί κίνδυνο τόσο για τον εαυτό της όσο και για τους άλλους, η απόφαση για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος είναι πλέον εκτός της δικαιοδοσίας της. Η αποδοχή ή μη της λύσης που θα της επιβάλετε εσύ, ο πατέρας σου και ο αδερφός σου δεν οφείλει πια να είναι παράγοντας. ΜΟΝΟ εσείς οι 3 θα καθήσετε να πάρετε μια απόφαση, και μόνο εσείς οι 3 θα την γνωρίζετε και θα την εφαρμόσετε, και αν πιστεύει ο αδερφός της ότι την κακομεταχειρίζεστε ας την πάρει στο δικό του σπίτι. Ένας φίλος μου είχε ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την μητέρα του 6 χρόνια τώρα (η οποία ΚΑΙ βιαιοπραγούσε εναντίον τους, είναι και μοναχοπαίδι) και δεινοπάθησε μέχρι να ενηλικιωθεί και να μπορέσει να φύγει από το σπίτι. Με χίλια ζόρια και ένα σωρό καυγάδες, με τον πατέρα του έβαλαν την μητέρα σε ένα κέντρο απεξάρτησης, και βγήκε πριν από λίγους μήνες. Δεν ξέρω πόσο κάθησε μέσα, αλλά μου λέει τώρα το παιδί ότι είναι τόσο καλά τα πράγματα που ξαναμετακομίζει με τους γονείς του για να χαρεί επιτέλους την μητέρα του.

Αν πάρεις την απόφαση ότι, καλώς ή κακώς, έπεσε σε εσένα και τον αδερφό σου ο κλήρος να είστε αποφασιστικοί, σταματήσεις να σκέφτεσαι και εσύ μόνο τον εαυτό σου και πως δεν σου αξίζει τέτοια μάνα και γιατί σε εσένα και τα λοιπά, σκληρήνεις, αποφασίσεις να λύσεις το πρόβλημα για εσένα και την υπόλοιπη οικογένειά σου κυρίως, συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι θα είναι δύσκολο ψυχολογικά για όλους αλλά δεν υπάρχει και άλλη λύση, και πιάσεις τον ταύρο από τα κέρατα που λέγαν και στο χωριό μου, θα χαρώ να βρω σε ποιο κέντρο την κλείσανε, για πόσο καιρό και ό,τι άλλη πληροφορία χρειάζεσαι.

Αν πάλι πολύ που χέστηκες για την πάρτη της, μετακόμισε με τον αδερφό και το αγόρι σου και αέρας στα πανιά σου :)

----------


## shadow4

ο μπαμπας δεν ξερω γιατι φοβαται.πλεον δεν κανει τιποτα.αρχισε παλι το καπνισμα κ ολη μερα καθεται στον καναπε και καπνιζει.
θελω παρα πολυ να φυγω..ο μπαμπας μου τι θα γινει?θα γινει τιποτα και θα το εχω τυψεις.
του λεω συνεχεια οτι εχει χαραμισει την ζωη του μαζι της και οτι οταν καποια στιγμη εγω κ ο αδερφος μου φυγουμε αυτος τι θα κανει..?
και μου φωναζει ή δεν μου μιλαει για μερες
πλεον δεν ξερω πως να φερθω.αυτη τωρα ειναι μια χαρα.παει το γυμναστηριο της, βγαινει για καφε με τους αλλους απο την οργανωση που παει,μαγειρευει για τον εαυτο της.
ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΑΣ.
οσο για να παω μονη μου σε καποιον ψυχολογο θελω αλλα ντρεπομαι..

----------


## arktos

> ton teleutaio xrono pame se mia omada .exei peripou 10 akoma atoma.
> enas antras leei ton eauto tou alkooliko epeidi gurnaei spiti tou apo tin douleia k pinei 2 mpures.
> auto pou pername emeis kaneis den to exei zisei.otan eimastan mikroi k eleipe o mpampas gia douleia mia fora o aderfos mou pige n pesei apo to mpalkoni,.
> to katalavainete otan lew oti den exw mana...oute patera ok einai polu agathos.
> den exw kapoion na me stiriksei ,na tou pw ta provlimata mou ,NA EINAI DIPLA MOU
> KANEIS
> ...tin exoume parakalesei apeires fores na kanei kati na mpei kapou DEN THELEI.
> leei einai mia xara k oti emeis tin vasanizoume...
> 
> ...



όταν μπλέξεις με το αλκοολ είναι ένας άσχημος φαύλος κύκλος.
έπινε λες από πολυ μικρή....
πολλα χρόνια δλδ.
αν δν πάρει βοήθεια έτσι που τα περιγράφεις, μόνη της δν θα το κάνει.

κάπου είπες πως προσπαθήσατε να την κάνετε εισαγωγή σε κέντρο αποτοξίνωσης.
δν κατάλαβα γιατί επορεπε να εμπολακουν κ αλλοι συγγενείς?
δν έφτανε η υπογραφή του πατέρα κ ενός ενήλικου παιδιού?

αυτό που θα σου σύστηνα είναι να απευθυνθείς σε ένα κέντρο αποτοξίνωσης κ να πάρεις οδηγίες από ΄κει.
μν αφήσεις κάνεναν σας να ταλαιπωρηθεί άλλο.

θα συμφωνήσω με τη μαρία, πως ο πατερας σου φέρει μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης που άφησε τα πράγματα να κυλήσουν έτσι.
πρώτα γιατί άφησε τα παιδιά του να ζήσουν μια τραγική ζωή κ έπειτα γιατί δν φρόντισε τον άνθρωπο που εχει δίπλα του.
ο αλκοολισμός είναι ασθένεια, δν είναι άσχημη συμπεριφορά!
να το θυμάσαι αυτό!

----------


## shadow4

οι συγγενεις της μανας μου αρνουνται οτι εχει προβλημα και θα μας κανανε μυνηση.λενε οτι εμεις δεν της φερομαστε σωστα για αυτο και πινει.
και ο αλκοολισμος δεν ειναι ασθενεια
ειναι επιλογη.ξερει τι κανει.τωρα π.χ. μολις εφυγε απο το σπιτι μας κοιταξε εμενα και τον μπαμπα και λεει ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ? και μετα πηγε γυμναστηριο
αυτο δεν ειναι κακη συμπεριφορα?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

wow η μητερα σου πρεπει να ναι πολυ τσαντισμενη! μεσα της στανταρ θα πιστευει πως εσεις της κατασρεψατε την ζωη! βαζω στοιχιμα πως μες στο μυαλο της ισως παιζει και μια τηλεταινια που δειχνει εσας να της δινετε το μπουκαλι στο χερι. γιατι να το πιστευει αυτο? ειμαι πολυ περιεργη.....επειδη αφου λες φερεται ασχημα και δεν την νοιαζει για σας, καπως της καρφωθηκε στο μυαλο οτι φταιτε! την εχετε ρωτησει? φυσικα ΔΕΝ φταιτε αλλα εκεινη αυτο πιστευει μαλλον επειδη ειναι ευθυνοφοβη

----------


## marian_m

> οι συγγενεις της μανας μου αρνουνται οτι εχει προβλημα και θα μας κανανε μυνηση.λενε οτι εμεις δεν της φερομαστε σωστα για αυτο και πινει.
> και ο αλκοολισμος δεν ειναι ασθενεια
> ειναι επιλογη.ξερει τι κανει.τωρα π.χ. μολις εφυγε απο το σπιτι μας κοιταξε εμενα και τον μπαμπα και λεει ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ? και μετα πηγε γυμναστηριο
> αυτο δεν ειναι κακη συμπεριφορα?


Οι συγγενείς κάνουν αυτό που έκαναν τόσα χρόνια. Βοήθησαν να φτιαχτεί μία αλκοολική.
Και συμφωνώ ότι ο αλκοολισμός δεν είναι ασθένεια. Αρχικά είναι επιλογή και στάση ζωής. Μετά γίνεται ασθένεια. 
Και η στάση ζωής είναι: δεν θέλω να αντιμετωπίσω τίποτα, δεν έχω ευθύνη για τίποτα, η ζωή είναι σκληρή, η ζωή μου χρωστάει,οι άλλοι φταίνε για όλα. Κοινώς, δεν θέλω να μεγαλώσω.
Κι εγώ δεν δικαιολογώ αυτόν που έχει επιλέξει αυτή τη στάση ζωής και αρνείται να μεγαλώσει. Αλλά, δεν δικαιολογώ και αυτόν που έχει επιλέξει να μένει δίπλα σε έναν αλκοολικό και να ανέχεται τα καπρίτσια του. Όταν μάλιστα υπάρχουν παιδιά, τα οποία δε φταίνε σε τίποτα. 
Και ο εξαρτημένος και ο συνεξαρτημένος χρειάζονται θεραπεία.

----------


## katerina!!

Καλησπέρα Shadow,
Bασικά θέλω να σου πω ότι πρώτη φορά γράφω σε κάποιο φορουμ. Με συγκινούν τα όσα διάβασα γιατί μου θυμίζουν προσωπικές εμπειρίες. Μεγάλωσα με μητέρα αλκοολική στα επίπεδα που περιέγραψές (γυμνή μες το σπίτι, να φωνάζει, βίαιη, ένας απόλυτος παραλογισμός). 'Ένα κοινό στοιχείο με τη μαμά σου είναι ότι δε ζητάει ποτέ συγνώμη. Ποτέ όμως. Άρχισε να πίνει όταν πέθανε ο πατέρας μου για να ξεπεράσει το πόνο ή καλύτερα επειδή φοβόταν να πενθήσει. Αλλά οι λόγοι που την οδήγησαν στο ποτό δεν έχουν τόση σημασία. Ήθελα να σου πω ( να πω και στις δύο μας βασικά) ότι ο θύμος δεν είναι λύση. Το μίσος είναι βούρκος!!!
Σίγουρα η μητέρα σου θα έχει πολύ ακραίες συμπεριφορές, θα είναι δραματική, παράλογη, βίαιη. Ωραία τι θα κάνεις εσύ γι αυτό; Είναι πλέον δικό της θέμα τι είναι. Δικό σου θέμα τώρα που είσαι ενήλικη είναι τι είσαι εσύ. Θες να είσαι για πάντα θυμωμένη με τα λάθη της; Μπορείς. Θες να σε ορίζει ο χαρακτηρισμός "παιδί αλκοολικής μάνας;". Με λίγα λόγια σου λέω πως πρέπει να κοιτάξεις τον εαυτό σου, να γιατρέψεις τα τραύματα σου και αν καταφέρεις να τη συγχωρέσεις. Οτάν είναι μεθυσμένη να της λες δεν μιλάω μαζί σου είσαι μεθυσμένη. να την επαναφέρεις όσο μπορείς στη πραγματικότητα. Και να δίνεις όλη σου την ενέργεια να βοηθάς εσένα. Τότε θα βρεις λύση και με τρόπο που σχετίζεσαι με τους άλλους ανθρώπους.Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να σου ακούγομαι διδακτική. Η λύση αυτή που σου λέω δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη άλλα είναι φωτεινή. Καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί να νιώθεις. Εγώ πριν μερικά χρόνια ήμουν πολύ πιο σκληρή με τη μητέρα από εσένα. 'Ήμουν ακόμα πιο σκληρή και με τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Και ακόμα παλεύω να μην συνδέομαι εξαρτητικά με το άλλο φύλο και να πιστεύω πιο πολύ σε εμένα και πολλά άλλα.Φυσικά αυτή η τραυματική παιδική ηλικία μου έχει αφήσει τα κατάλοιπα της. Αλλά είμαι πλέον της άποψης ότι όλα συμβαίνουν για κάποιο λόγο. Ελπίζω να μη κούρασα και εύχομαι να είσαι καλά : )

----------


## change

εχετε σκεφτει να την πατε στ κεντρο απεξαρτησης?
απο οτι καταλαβαινω ειναι σε ακραια περιπτωση οποτε και το ψυχιατρειο για ενα χρονικο διαστημα..(απλα μια αποψη)
δεν μπορω να δικαιολογησω, δεν ξερω και γι αυτο δεν 8ελω να εκφερω γνωμη λογω του οτι δεν ξερω τι περασε στην ζωη της αλλα σιγουρα πρεπει να παρετε καποια μετρα..

----------


## shadow4

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σασ...
κατερινα τωρα εσυ με την μητερα σου πως ειστε?μιλατε?
οσο για το κεντρο απεξαρτησεις θεληση υπογραφη απο την ιδια ή απο τα αδερφια της...κανενασ δεν βαζει

πριν λιγο γυρισαν απο διακοπεσ μετα απο εναμιση μηνα
δεν μου μιλησε καν..πηγε στ αδερφο μου και μετα ανεβηκε στην ταρατσα να δει τα λουλουδια της..

δεν νιωθω καμια αγαπη για αυτην ,μου την σπαει,την αντιπαθω
δεν θελω ομως να παθει κατι
φοβαμαι
θελω να φυγω απο εδω

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Είναι αυτονόητο ρε συ. Μην αισθάνεσαι τύψεις γι' αυτό. Αφού δεν βοηθούν και οι συγγενείς ίσως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να μιλήσεις σε κάποια κοινωνική υπηρεσία μαζί με την βοήθεια κοινωνικού λειτουργού και ψυχολόγου θα βρεθεί μια άκρη. Ν' απευθυνθείς στο δήμο που μένεις. Και γράψε μας για νέα. Αν μένεις Θεσσαλονίκη να ξέρεις απέκτησες μια καινούρια φίλη! :) Μπορείς να μου στείλεις πμ και μην διστάσεις να μου πεις ότι σε απασχολεί!

----------


## shadow4

σε ευχαριστω πολυ..αθηνα μενω..
χτεσ μου εστειλε μηνυμα η μανα μου οσο ημουν στ δουλεια και με ρωτησε "αν παω καλα κ γιατι δεν της μιλαω κανονικα..?" τι να της πω αν δεν καταλαβαινει απο μονη της.....

----------


## Μαρια87

ναι 2 χρονια μετα, βρηκα αυτο το αρθρο στο γκουγκλ. Η ιστορια μας ειναι 99% ιδια, ακομα και το γυμναστηριο ειναι ιδιο! Σε παρακαλω, στειλε μου ενα μηνυμα να γνωριστουμε. Το τραβαω μονη μου. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Θελω να μαθω αν βρηκες λυση.. Ελπιζω να σου ερθει ειδοποιηση και να το δεις..

----------

